# HORECA work in abu dhabi?



## miaa123 (Dec 11, 2010)

My friend has gotten an interesting offer from an international company to work in abu dhabi and I'd love to come along with him but I mostly work in HORECA, I'm also a professional nanny, but don't think there's much work for nannies. I know there are some great hotels in the area, but which are my possibilities of getting a job and a working permit in horeca? I'd go there on april so i have time to learn some basic arab..

If anybody knows it'd be great  thanks!


----------



## sarkarinaukrisearch (Dec 28, 2010)

just search on google. this is not a big deal


----------

